# Allen Iverson and defense



## Brasil (Jul 24, 2005)

Is he a bad defender??? Why??

I think he lost a step in defense. Right now, all he do to help defense is steal some balls. 
Dou you guys agree??? Thanks for the answers.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

The thing is, in order to play consistently at his highest level of defense, he'd have to get down to about 32 mpg, and the sixers just can't afford that. He proved last year that he has the ability to shut people down in pivotal stretches, but with the way he plays on offense, how much he sprints, he just can't do it for long stretches. Also, I think he has lost a half-step in lateral quickness.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

He doesn't really even try on defense anymore. So it's not as much about losing a step defensively as it's being apathetic on that end. Pretty much like the rest of the team.


----------

